
Twivia - Twitter based Trivia Game - nirmal
http://www.timdorr.com/twivia/
======
timdorr
OK, I made answer checking a little less exactly after seeing what people were
actually putting in for answers. I've also added the direct message response
when you submit.

I'm open to other ideas if anyone else has any.

------
jackowayed
This is pretty cool, though in a pointless way (in that it doesn't add
functionality).

I'm following though. One thing is that it may be better to do fewer
questions. I may get annoyed by the volume of questions I get, many of which I
can't answer (I'll wake up to 8-9 old questions.) Maybe go to like 6 a day,
scheduled around when the US is sleeping.

Also, @jackowayed "you're right" or @jackowayed "you suck" would be nice after
I answer.

~~~
timdorr
I agree about lowering the question frequency. It's high right now so I can
find bugs faster. Stability is key to me. I don't agree about making it on US
time, though. Twitter is a very international service, so giving an advantage
to one side of the planet would be no good.

I'm figuring a DM versus a tweet for responses. If this gets popular (even
minorly so), it's going to drive up the noise like crazy if the @playtwivia
stream is nothing but answer responses. I'm actually waiting on the Twitter
team to raise my API limit so I can implement that.

~~~
jackowayed
also, you shouldn't need them to raise your rate limit for that.

From Twitter API Wiki
([http://apiwiki.twitter.com/REST+API+Documentation#RateLimiti...](http://apiwiki.twitter.com/REST+API+Documentation#RateLimiting)):

    
    
      POST requests (ex: updating status, sending a direct message) do not count against the rate limit, but some actions may have caps on them to prevent abuse.  
    

So in the long run you may need it so that you won't hit those caps, but it
shouldn't count towards your 100/hr.

~~~
timdorr
Ah, thank you. I'm thick and missed that. :)

